

Ask HN: If HN hired you as a  growth hacker, what would you do? - RileyJames

Goals:<p>1) Grow total users<p>2) Increase portion of users that visit at least once per week<p>(suggest other goals if you feel they would be more beneficial)
======
anonfunction
Subscribe to <http://growth.mashape.com> (shameless plug)

